
Get Paid to Learn Tech Policy -Aspen Institute Pays You $18k; 10wk Program in SF - seanahrens
https://www.aspentechpolicyhub.org/fellowship/
======
sweis
I'm part of the first cohort and the program is great. Highly recommended.

------
DrScump
Times are given as EST/PST, but we are on Daylight Time.

------
seanahrens
I am a part of the inaugural cohort, which is wrapping up now in San
Francisco. Feel free to ask me questions.

